# The Abt Sportsline AS6 Avant



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The new Audi A6 Avant is designed for those who demand a broad range of abilities but a compromise in none. And this is a motto the Kempten-based company Abt Sportsline really understands. As for a long time now the Bavarians bear great passion for the vehicles from Ingolstadt. For decades they have been tuning all Audi models. On the Tuning World Bodensee 2005 the Abt AS6 Avant is celebrating its world premiere and impressively demonstrates the enthusiasm Abt Sportsline has for tuning. 
* Full Story *


----------



## TooLow2.0T (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: The Abt Sportsline AS6 Avant ([email protected])*

SWEET! There's certain elements of that kit I don't care for, but it definitely shows the potential of the Avant!


----------



## navybean (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: The Abt Sportsline AS6 Avant (TooLow1.8T)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif tastey---does anyone have pics of the a4 avany with an abt kit?


----------

